# WHY AM I BLACK NOT BLUE????



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Only a minor thing, but any reason why my user name is still in black - I've been a member for 2 years.....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Has it expired? pm one of the admins if not.

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721&start=0

Just drop Nick / Nem a PM and he will sort you out Kate 

Paul


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

It looks Blue now Kate


----------

